# Best Barolo kit out there?



## Jacukel (Oct 10, 2007)

Anybody get any really good results with a particular Barolo kit? 

(I don't like them overly big or oaky; much prefer dry, subtle Barolo)

Thx


----------



## cpfan (Oct 10, 2007)

You might want to ead the following thread on another forum.

http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=21481&hl=

Steve


----------



## Jacukel (Oct 10, 2007)

For some reason, although I am a member over there, I can't get into the thread (or any of them right now).


----------



## dwjk (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently made a "Wine Expert" barolo and am happy with it. It has a nice bouquet and medium body. I can hardly wait for it to get some age.


----------

